
Jenkins X: Pipeline automation, built-in GitOps and more - based2
https://jenkins-x.io/
======
rudolph9
Jenkins-x is actually not bad. I've been working through various options
available to provision kubernetes clusters and employ CI/CD and although it's
still a little rough around the edges, it's bringing together all the tools I
independently identified and was trying to bring together.

